
Meet the Axon M: ZTE’s crazy foldable smartphone - phr4ts
https://www.androidauthority.com/zte-axon-m-807955/
======
techdragon
Damn for a moment it looked good. Then the specs and price are revealed and
its immediately a 'nope' for me.

I was tempted to grab one as a cool little portable Linux hacking terminal.
But at the ~$750USD price point for something that isn't more powerful, i just
can't justify it. I can get an upgrade capable raspberry Pi based laptop for
under $250USD, its just not as small or as cool looking as this. But smaller
and cooler looking is not worth $500 in this case.

